# centarl air pump for fish room up and running!!!!



## Evan (Aug 13, 2009)

I finally got this thing up and running. I plumbed it altogether with 3/4 inch pvc in a loop and add in 10-10 outlet air manifolds 100 outlets total the pump is rated for 150 outlets so I add a ball valve to let some pressure out so I dont burn up the pump. it is very quit and I was able to get rid of 8 pumps I had been running. altogether it took me 2 hrs well worth the time.


----------



## volkspider (Aug 25, 2009)

That is way cool, Evan! What kind of PVC did you use? Schedule 40? What PSI do you have it at?

Love the project.


----------



## Evan (Aug 13, 2009)

volkspider said:


> That is way cool, Evan! What kind of PVC did you use? Schedule 40? What PSI do you have it at?
> 
> Love the project.


 thanxs, I love it. I used schedule 40 its low psi for the pipe rating the pump makes 6.53 psi but when you are talking about an aquarium air pump that pushin some air! none of it is even glued I just tapped them in with a rubber malit that way I can redesiggn if needed it doest leak a tad it great


----------



## volkspider (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool. No glue, huh? Makes sense. I'm paranoid and overbuild everything that bears any kind of weight or pressure, so I'm always kind of amazed by other peoples' "normal" techniques. How many tanks are you running off this setup?


----------



## Goody (Sep 4, 2009)

Sweet dude thats one big pump


----------

